# World cup 28 June



## OddsPoster (Jun 27, 2010)

28 Jun 15:00 Holland v Slovakia  1.44 4.20 8.50  
28 Jun 19:30 Brazil v Chile  1.53 4.00 7.00


----------



## tonsach (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks, good luck, I will choice Holland and Brazil


----------

